# Fishing expo



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't go to the fishing expo unless you are in the market for new gear or boat. I found it was dull other than that.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What did you expect? Dancing girls? Or maybe a squirrel on a motorized boat? What should be at a fishing show? Why not try to give positive criticization. I bought some lures from some independents, and from some kid trying to raise money. I met Jay from Hard Merchandise. Met Fishslim who will be a legend in the fishing world, and some guy named Joe Jordan? Listened to a guy give advice on skipping docks for Crappie, Saw two speakers show how lures' to should look in the water, was able to watch couple kids go nuts because they caught some trout. I spent about three hours there. I was able to talk to a Yak business and he showed me some pretty cool attachments. I also met a guy who builds nets. Although they were pricey they were pretty cool. I would have liked to see more Rods and Reels. It would have been nice to see more independent lure builders as well. I also talked to one of the Knox Marine salesperson about a used boat. (as well as a new one) The show was ok. As good as when columbus had them in the early 80's? nah, but, it has potential. Lot better potential then the joke of a show couple years ago. This is this guy's first show, lets be positive and send him advice on what would make it better. I personally think he is on the right track.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I totally agree. Its not easy getting these vendors to come. I am impressed for the first year and hopefully it will keep the attendance going so next year it will be twice as good. We have absolutely o shows currently for anglers other than open houses.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I was there today from 1 till 8 and I found enough to keep me busy the whole time. Talk to brett from Columbus kayak for a while. Had a long talk with Lundy and even found out that Lundy is Josh's dad. Set thru two seminars and learned new stuff. Talk to slimfish for 15 or 20 minutes and cornered the lowrance guy and had a detail electronic discussion for over an hour. I thought it was great for a first year show. But I'm old and only had to pay 6 bucks to get in. And to top it off you could buy joshy swimbaits for 5 bucks tax included.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I disagree, and quit trolling.

I spent quite a bit of time at several booths throughout the day learning about baits and how to fish them, in particular Big Joshy, who I was happy to finally meet, and the guys from Milk Run (Kalamazoo). I also spent quite a bit of time speaking with the LMR expert, Steve Coomer, both privately and during his seminar, who taught me a lot about reading a river. He also gave me a few spots to try along the LMR, which he certainly didn't have to do. I could on describing umpteen other interactions with vendors that were fruitful, but I think I've made my point. I purchased a nice assortment of boutique baits that I'm looking forward to using, and got talk with a lot of fellow anglers. 

What I would like to see at future shows is more and better food - I was there all day - a program so I can keep better track of the sessions - I missed most that I wanted to attend - and a SWAG bag at the door that can hold all my stuff.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Did anybody stop to check out the Biwaii (sp?) booth? I've been wanting to get a couple of their swimbaits, but I'd like to put my hands on them first. Saw a post in Facebook that they were setup, but I don't believe I'm going to be able to make it there this weekend...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Did anybody stop to check out the Biwaii (sp?) booth? I've been wanting to get a couple of their swimbaits, but I'd like to put my hands on them first. Saw a post in Facebook that they were setup, but I don't believe I'm going to be able to make it there this weekend...



I missed that one but I'll make a point of stopping by their booth tomorrow...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought it was ok. Got more big joshys, a few flat line blade baits, and a rapala filet knife for only $5. Only spent an hour walking around though before deciding to just head home vs waiting around another hour before alumking was going to present on white bass and saugeye at alum. If anyone did and has any learnings to share (or from fishslims presentation) would appreciate it. Only thing I would probably ask is that some of the speakers present more than once each day...kinda like hfs seminar does it


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

i thought it was good and i had a great time and i also thought fishslim did a great job on his presentation and every one at the big joshy booth was very helpful and five bucks for a pack of big joshy swimbaits and fishslim hand picket the colors i cant complain at all very nice people and very good service


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey I bought three of Milk Runs Baits! I thought they were pretty cool...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Hey I bought three of Milk Runs Baits! I thought they were pretty cool...



Those guys were great


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I drove 216 miles round trip to visit the Show with two of my local Buckeye/Alum fishing friends. I enjoyed the time spent with my friends and thought the Show was worth the drive and associated expense. Spoke with several of the Buckeye Lake fishermen I have met on the water or at the launch. 
It was great to walk through the displays and not have a bunch of hucksters with non fishing goods.
I'll be heading to Monroe, Pennsylvania in a few weeks to see the outdoor show there and compare it with the Columbus Expo which I feel was well done for the first presentation.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll be coming down tomorrow for the expo, hoping to get some crappie and saugeye gear.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

To all who showed up on the first day and visited or bought some Joshy baits Thank you it was really alot of fun meeting you and putting faces to names and talking personally to as many as i could. I will be at the Big Joshy booth the next 2 days as well and will be willing to try and answer any questions you have. To those who put question or suggestions for seminar thank you and do want to appolgize if i was not able or just ran out of time to answer them. If you were there and not coming back p.m. me and refresh my memory of your question and i will be 
happy to try to send you a answer thru p.m. And yes the Milk Runs guys were the vendors next to Big Joshy and as mention just really great guys with handcrafted baits that i am trying to work a deal with  to test out some of there baits for Saugeyes. Hope we can work it out and let the toothy critters taste some wood instead of plastic.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> To all who showed up on the first day and visited or bought some Joshy baits Thank you it was really alot of fun meeting you and putting faces to names and talking personally to as many as i could. I will be at the Big Joshy booth the next 2 days as well and will be willing to try and answer any questions you have. To those who put question or suggestions for seminar thank you and do want to appolgize if i was not able or just ran out of time to answer them. If you were there and not coming back p.m. me and refresh my memory of your question and i will be
> happy to try to send you a answer thru p.m. And yes the Milk Runs guys were the vendors next to Big Joshy and as mention just really great guys with handcrafted baits that i am trying to work a deal with  to test out some of there baits for Saugeyes. Hope we can work it out and let the toothy critters taste some wood instead of plastic.



Hey Slim - Tried to find a moment to introduce myself today but you were pretty busy. I was the guy hanging out with the Milk Run brothers just prior to your 7:00 seminar. You got a great applause tonight so congrats on that!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> Did anybody stop to check out the Biwaii (sp?) booth? I've been wanting to get a couple of their swimbaits, but I'd like to put my hands on them first. Saw a post in Facebook that they were setup, but I don't believe I'm going to be able to make it there this weekend...



My friend and I stopped by that booth me and the guys there talked about how swimbaits are starting to get more popular etc they have awesome paint jobs on them and grate looking action


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jake222 said:


> My friend and I stopped by that booth me and the guys there talked about how swimbaits are starting to get more popular etc they have awesome paint jobs on them and grate looking action


The videos I've seen of the baits look great, but I'm just a stickler on build quality and the components that I can't change at home. I'm probably just going to take a stab in the dark and order a few. I've spent a lot more $$$ on worse things...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Myself and 2 buddies arrived just before 1pm today. I didn't realize this was the first year for something like this. I'm 28 now but I remember my mom took my brother and I to something very similar when I was just a little guy and there was a big tank with fish in it just like the one they had today. I will say that as a catfish guy, I quickly realized that there wasn't much (if anything) that caught my attention but an opportunity to attend an event like this that was dedicated to fishing easily trumped anything else I could've done on a 15 degree day in mid February. The Joshy booth drew quite a crowd just as I expected. I waited in line to try to purchase a ball cap but there was some sort of issue with them. Lundy did take 2 or 3 minutes of his time to introduce himself to me and have a quick chat. I give them a heck of a lot of credit because from what I saw, despite the big crowd, they took plenty of time to answer each customers questions individually and meet and greet fellow OGFers. I bought some minnows from them last year for an early spring smallmouth outing and turned my 2 buddies on to them. Today they left the expo with full bags. I guess I don't really see where the OP is coming from on this thread? Don't go unless you want new gear or a boat? Why else would you attend something like this? Did anyone go to the expo not interested in new gear, or boats/kayaks, or tips on how to catch different species of fish from guys that know what they're doing? Like I said, they didn't have much that interested me, but I still had a decent time. I'm curious to know what the OP was expecting?


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought it was a great way to get over some of the late winter blues. I had a fun time talking to Jay from Wicked Tuna, heck of a nice guy. Took in a few seminars and talked to a bunch of good guys, what is better then sitting around and talking fishing with people you don't know. I think Dick , who I don't know, did a good job for the first year. Mike


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Ok not to bash anyone but as someone who spent way to much time in trade shows and expo's in general I can see both sides of the issues.

Pro's: 
Nice first show 
some smaller vendors
good lot of resource booths (charters, clubs, odnr, etc)
good local support (Joshy, Columbus Kayak, Mad River Outfitters, etc)
Some demo's and seminars

Con's:
Merchants that were cash only (3 places wouldn't take my money, each woulda been 100+ dollar sells)
Lack of fishing supply vendors (rods, reels, etc, lots of small bait people though)
No program
Several programs were more like info commercials
price kinda high with the parking fee for the size
No clue what seminars we're going to be done so not really able to plan the day well.
Needed more diversity in merchants

Some small things could really jump this show up to the next tier.

Am I mad I went, no, but I don't feel like the 3 hours there was needed either


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You have to remember their are a lot of vendors who chose not to come and are watching to see how it did. Knowing Dave he probably ask about everyone he could think of in the state. Your support is the only way we will ever have a chance of a show like this these days. 1st year he did good I would love to see the vendors do well and it be much better next year. Their is a lot more than just tackle what about all the knowledge to be had from some great seminars and an impressive line up of speakers local and national?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm on my way now, black ogf shirt, say high.......


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

I went yesterday from noon to about 430. I thought it was a good 1st show with hopefully it continues and grows each year. I loved talking to all the vendors and bugging them about there products. I Bought some baits from alot of different vendors. The big Joshy booth was slammed the whole time I was there. Diffently local celebrities. It was nice meeting everybody from ogf in the booth. All in all I enjoyed it. Hopefully it grows with more vendors next year.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not only did I really enjoy the show, but my six year old son's attention was held for 6.5 hours. The seminars were aimed more at the interests of the attendees than larger sports show. It was what was advertised, so those who were disappointed probably came with uninformed expectations. The only suggestion I would have would be to provide a printed schedule of seminars with a small map.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Little info if your coming Dave has now posted schedule signs by the back row of chairs at the center hawg trough stage. Come there to see schedule and not miss your speaker or make your day game plan


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Little info if your coming Dave has now posted schedule signs by the back row of chairs at the center hawg trough stage. Come there to see schedule and not miss your speaker or make your day game plan


Man,are you going 3 whole days with out fishing? How you holding up. Need anything for the shakes? are you going to make it through tomarrow.or are we gonna find you dosing off on a block of ice trying not to let a big crappies still your ice rod? I herd the knodding off action can be deadly?

Oh ya,you saveing those gps coordinates for the last seminar tomarrow or something???


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

We are making our way down to the show in a few. Fun to hear about guys getting a chance to talk about what they enjoy. 
Very important for me to always remember, it's just fishing... so enjoy it.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Waiting in the long line in the cold right now, line is packed like this is a premier event.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I am unable to attend the expo because I am spending the weekend out of town with my daughter's family. I'd just like to say that "constructive" critism is good! It's what every business or person needs to hear to get better. It's okay to say what you like or don't like about the expo. But just to tell others not to go because you didn't like it doesn't mean that everyone else is not going to like it either. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.

Maybe a thread should be started about pros and cons and what you would like to see in the years ahead. Good constructive criticism! This will help future vendors decide if they would want to participate in the coming years and the vendors there now to return. I'm sure I would have enjoyed it, because I like anything fishing on any scale!

I would also like to give a shout out and props to Ohio Ice for donating all his time and hard efforts to put this expo on for all Ohio fisherman! Thank You!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Went yesterday, Friday, and for a first year show I thought it was pretty good. Did get to meet both fishslim and joshy. Although I didn't buy anything I sure hope they continue to have them.
Those nets were nice but I have good ones. Did get his info and will contact him to see if I can just buy just the net bags themselfs. 
That big Ranger boat was sure something. I'd be afraid to put in the water and get it dirty. I guess one doesn't go perch jerkin with it.
180 mile round trip for me and I'd do it again.

As a side note,, Once Joshy gets his 5 inch swims for sale he's going to have a hard time keeping them in supply. Them things look good enough to eat.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

3 of Us drove up from Cincinnati yesterday and enjoyed the show, plenty of vendors but room for more in the building, the talks where good also, enjoyed putting faces together with OGF screen names. We where there from noon till roughly 5:30 and it seemed to be a full house all day, I was impressed for it being a weekday.The only thing I can think of that would of made the show better is labeling the 3 stage areas where talks where given and announcing when the talks where about to start, all and all We where pleased with the show and hope it continues in the future. Actually if I lived closer I would attend more than one day.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Went yesterday , and really enjoyed it. I learned allot from the seminars and enjoyed browsing and spending my money on all the local tackle maker products. Judging by the crowd yesterday , I think we have a winner , and look forward to this show growing next year.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> What kind of concessions are there?



One guy selling food. Dogs, braughts, pulled pork...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got back. I thought it was a pretty good set up for the first year. Judging by the crowd there is definitely a ton of interest in an event like this and I really hope it keeps going and growing. As other posters have stated the joshy booth was slammed. Well worth the wait though...I stocked up on some colors/sizes I didn't already have. I'd imagine he's making a killing at the show. Definitely getting his product out there to some folks that maybe weren't aware of it before. My kids even had a good time. 

I'm glad that someone took the initiative and put forth the effort to get this show going. I'm sure there are a lot of other appreciative fisherman out there too.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be up there tomorrow, hopefully get a spot to listen to Slim. As others have stated its only the first year, with the support this expo will def grow and hopefully become a columbus staple. Central Ohio needs a focused event like this, personally I am not a fan of the Cookie Cutter Expos. It's great there is locally focused information. 

I had an opportunity meet with the dude that put this show together in his early planning stages and I know he has the vision to make this a long term expo. With that it will continue to grow as vendors pick up interest etc. Def provide feedback... 

How packed was it today? 

Good seeing people enjoyed it, looking fwd to see it for myself


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to this! Headed tomorrow with the fam, and hope josh and troy will be available for autographs


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Did any of the vendors have augers?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

It was pretty busy when I was there. We got there around 11 and stayed until about 130 and the crowd stayed pretty consistent. 

I didn't notice any augers sitting out but someone might have them. There were a few booths there with ice gear on display.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got back and it was a pretty good show, room for improvement yes, but overall not bad for the first year. I hope this thing really gets going, it's needed. I hear people talk about "Dave" putting on the show, who is this? I didn't hear about the expo till a few days ago. I would be interested in being involved next year. Any contact info would be greatly appreciated.


I stopped by the Joshy booth don't know any of those guys, but I was hoping to talk to them. That was impossible as they were swamped. I ask for the OGF discount and a big guy said to add a buck to the price.....lol Bought some anyway, never used them so we will see.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow/Sunday with a fishin' buddy to check it out.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I just got home from the show and had a great time. I have been to shows in the past and think it was really nice. I spent more money than I planned but was happy with the items I got. Vendors were helpful and took time to answer questions. Thumbs up Dave


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I went today with my wife. It was a great time. We had a blast. Spent a fortune on a grab bag starter kit from the big joshy family. I really want to thank Lundy. Mom. Josh. And Troy. They were the ones we talked to. My mom talked with Lundy and joshy wifey Friday night and said the same!! You guys were great. I loved your stuff before I even tried them just because the story. Now I'm just starting to try the baits. I got the crawdads and minnows and a variety of colors. Thanks very much!!
Fulks custom cranks is definitely worth a visit!! Amazing craftsmanship for an amazing price imo. Picture shown. Also got some rattling jigs. One has black with blue and purple flake. Other is black with green frog pattern. Wife and I were very happy that we went. I also found a matte blue and green squarebill that I had to try. Pretty happy about it. Worst part was waiting out in the snow even though I bought my tickets the first week of January. I want more of these custom bait makers with stuff that I can't buy in stores.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Based on pre-sale numbers and what I've read was a consistent crowd today I believe David will be back next year...bigger and better in his sophomore event.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello central ohio ogf guys. I have to work night shift this weekend so I couldn't make the show. If you guys haven't yet stop by Steve Coomers both. He is Old Stinky Guy on sw forum of ogf. He wrote a book about the Little Miami River. He grew up on the river and knows it well, he probably fishes it more than any one down here. I have been to most of his seminars, and they are worth checking out. His book tells about most of the river, a lot of history, folk lore, fishing, unbelievable photography, a great read. You get a chance stop by and talk fishing, he is a great fisherman, photographer, naturalist, sometimes he lets me tag along and fish with him, but he likes to fish alone most of the time. Anyway have a good time there guys and hope to see some of you on the waters.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank goodness it was packed today!!!!! Pretty awesome to see people come out in these balmy conditions! Spent a ton on Joshy's.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

I will be there tomorrow pretty early and will be there for a while. My fishing partner in crime was out there tonight mainly checking on booths and it sounds like if this happens next year we will have a booth there. Hopefully more people feel like that an this event takes hold. It is a great concept, I am really looking forward to some of the fishing seminars.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> 3 of Us drove up from Cincinnati yesterday and enjoyed the show, plenty of vendors but room for more in the building, the talks where good also, enjoyed putting faces together with OGF screen names. We where there from noon till roughly 5:30 and it seemed to be a full house all day, I was impressed for it being a weekday.The only thing I can think of that would of made the show better is labeling the 3 stage areas where talks where given and announcing when the talks where about to start, all and all We where pleased with the show and hope it continues in the future. Actually if I lived closer I would attend more than one day.



They did exactly what you suggested today, labeled the stages and announced over the PA the upcoming seminars.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was very impressed with the show and the seminars. I picked up some great knowledge and some discount priced gear.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

To the guy who put this show on, (Dave?) lot of folks have said how nice it would have been if vendors took plastic, I do agree, but, I sure don't want that to be a requirement next year for the vendors. I don't believe some of the vendors there would be able to come up with the equipment to take plastic. I wouldnt want to chase these little guys out. (like Bass-Boys, or Milk Run, etc..)I certainly mean no offense to the little guy by saying it..


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Dovans said:


> To the guy who put this show on, (Dave?) lot of folks have said how nice it would have been if vendors took plastic, I do agree, but, I sure don't want that to be a requirement next year for the vendors. I don't believe some of the vendors there would be able to come up with the equipment to take plastic. I wouldnt want to chase these little guys out. (like Bass-Boys, or Milk Run, etc..)I certainly mean no offense to the little guy by saying it..


There are a lot of easy ways to take plastic these days with cell phones though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I disagree, and quit trolling.
> 
> I spent quite a bit of time at several booths throughout the day learning about baits and how to fish them, in particular Big Joshy, who I was happy to finally meet, and the guys from Milk Run (Kalamazoo). I also spent quite a bit of time speaking with the LMR expert, Steve Coomer, both privately and during his seminar, who taught me a lot about reading a river. He also gave me a few spots to try along the LMR, which he certainly didn't have to do. I could on describing umpteen other interactions with vendors that were fruitful, but I think I've made my point. I purchased a nice assortment of boutique baits that I'm looking forward to using, and got talk with a lot of fellow anglers.
> 
> What I would like to see at future shows is more and better food - I was there all day - a program so I can keep better track of the sessions - I missed most that I wanted to attend - and a SWAG bag at the door that can hold all my stuff.


You hear that boys??! Assemble.










I'll be there tomorrow! I hope theres some stuff left to see! OSG and Troy both talking at the same time though :/


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll probably go back tomorrow. My youngest is still mad she didn't catch a trout. My oldest did and my youngest left the area in tears because she was so upset about not catching one. She probably gets that from me. I might still shed a tear over a skunk every now and then lol. My wife slipped in the 10" of snow that built up in our driveway due to the wind and fell in our driveway when we got home from the expo and broke her left leg so today's trip cost me a lot more than the couple hundred bucks I spent at the expo...got to spend Valentine's Day afternoon at the hospital lol. 

Only cure is more lures! She didn't think that idea was funny but my kids agreed so it's on...maybe. I can just spin it as a way for her to have a few hours of peace and quiet.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

went up there today - pretty crowded. big joshy was taking credit cards but I do not know about the rest. Mark Brumbaugh gave a good presentation on walleye and saugeye. overall not a bad show. 

we came up from Dayton and on the way back home on I-70 a big wreck up front of us and we sat for 45 minutes until we were able to turn back on the median and go back to the last off ramp and went down to US 40. this was in Madison county and the blowing snow made it zero visibility. we saw several wrecks. we were creeping along at 5 mph. I lived in NY and traveled from Rochester thru buffalo and down through Cleveland every winter 5 or 6 times a month through a lot of storms but I have never seen it that bad. it was an adventure for sure.

all thumbs


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Went to the expo for two days. Majority of the speakers I listened to were good with a few that could have worked a fair bit more to have a decent presentation. Great drawing prizes if you won the large tackle box of lures, an excellent net and fish finder. Picked up a few lures ... not that I need any more. One suggestion I haven't seen yet would be to open the doors earlier. With a presentation at 10:15 on Saturday and a long line out the door the majority of the folks would not be able to get in to see a 10:15 am presentation with an opening time of 10 am. Would be helpful to have doors open at least by 9:30 am.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was there yesterday in the Bass University classes. Seemed like a pretty good turnout for the show considering the weather.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Made it out today and got to see fishslim. Very informative. Saw Shakedown and family, Lundy and a few others. Overall I thought it was a good show for a first timer. Hope it's back next year bigger and better. I think the big hit was Joshy's booth. Always crowded and swimbaits were swimming off the tables. Know he was selling out of some stock. Way to go Josh'y !


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Was nice,i liked it. Quick 2 hour buzz found me some baits,talked some ffishing,with good company. Ill go back next year if its around! 
Best part was watching the fish destroy the joshy swims.. looked like fishslim had a hard time showing different retrieves cause the fish just woud not leave it alone..... and guys are right. The joshy boith was the hit! Thats really awesome. 
Bet joshys swims are hard to come bye the next month or so


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Very impressed for a virgin show!! She and met a lot of OGF members and Troy and Josh were a huge huge draw. More activity at Josh ' s booth than you could imagine. Very well done and hats off to Dave on a great show. Nice meeting everyone!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Very impressed for a virgin show!! She and met a lot of OGF members and Troy and Josh were a huge huge draw. More activity at Josh ' s booth than you could imagine. Very well done and hats off to Dave on a great show. Nice meeting everyone!


Haha seen a ogf nit hat with shakedown on the back. Lol figured you werr close...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I am glad to support this type of event in Central Ohio. I was impressed by the Sunday afternoon turnout. The place was pretty full of people.

I ran into a fishin' trip client that I had taken out back in 2008. And was able to meet his wife and daughter. It was nice. He and I are going to get out again this season.

It was great meeting Troy and Lundy at Big Joshy's booth. And I am proud to call Josh a friend. And I am happy for his success. God knows I've whacked the bass by tipping his baits onto Chatterbaits over the past several years.

Congratulations to all involved in this event!

Here's a pic of Joshy's booth. And also, I've included a pic of how I slammed some largemouth last season. A Big Joshy Swimbait tipped on the back of a Chatterbait.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just return from the Expo. I really enjoyed it, the mix of vendors specially the locally focused aspect. Exactly what I expected. Unfortunately got down too late to listen in on Fishslims seminar, but I really enjoyed swingin by the Joshy Booth and chatting with those guys, class act and appears to have stole the show by viewing the comments. Buddy picked up a handful for the boat ...

Also enjoyed talking with the different Erie Charters represented along with the other small operation bait creators. 

Exactly what I expected and some, for a first year expo! I think this thing could def grow some legs with the central oh communities support! 

Hope others enjoyed themselves.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher...that was my 13 yo son! He wore it to show his OGF love and I didn't realize it was my hat with ShakeDown on it until we were walking in. Told my wife "this place could be fulla guys we've banned so keep an extra eye on the kid "


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Saugeyefisher...that was my 13 yo son! He wore it to show his OGF love and I didn't realize it was my hat with ShakeDown on it until we were walking in. Told my wife "this place could be fulla guys we've banned so keep an extra eye on the kid "


Hahaha,figured it wasnt you,but maybe a kid of yours. Never thought of all the banned people. Funny stuff. 
Lol you guys should do a "wall of shame"... over the years you forget all the screen names. Lol i was a young/mid teen when i first joined the original site. 
I always wonder about the flatheadmaniacs of the world...

Suprised no ogf booth present? I thought i remember them at the boat shows,but well after the boat shows sarted going down hill...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The thought had crossed my mind, but i was supposed to be out of town on an annual ice fishing trip which got cancelled 3 days ago due to winds. Considering the amount of ogf members that were there over the weekend, we definitely represented well! I think next year I'd be inclined to revisit the booth idea...they were a blast when we did them at the sport show years back.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Great showing from the OGF members. Every Time I meet more members I am reminded of what a great thing OGF is for anglers of all different skill levels and fishing interests. Snapped a pretty good shot of my boy Jase and Lundy taking in Troy's seminar. It was nice getting a new perspective from Troy other than from the back of the boat. Lol. I'm sure this event will keep growing based on the first years turnout. Nice meeting all you guys hope to see you again and maybe wet a line sometime soon too.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> The thought had crossed my mind, but i was supposed to be out of town on an annual ice fishing trip which got cancelled 3 days ago due to winds. Considering the amount of ogf members that were there over the weekend, we definitely represented well! I think next year I'd be inclined to revisit the booth idea...they were a blast when we did them at the sport show years back.


I would be in to help out with a booth!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I just left the show and enjoyed it. I picked up lures from a few vendors. Got cards to websites to get lures from those that had already sold out. I had a great conversation with the Big Joshy family. Great people. Got a little history on the company and I'm as excited as they are to see where they go from here. Picked up like 5 different kinds of Joshy's. Got a great deal on some P-Line and some technique to use on Muskie from Huskie Muskie. Great info...I've been doing it wrong..Ha! Finally got to sit in the Coosa HD. Nice boat! If I can manage to sell my '14 Coosa I might get one. Props to Columbus Kayak. Always friendly faces. Hopefully this expo becomes a yearly event.
Also, got all my questions about "Wicked Tuna" answered.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of this weekend's damage, minus the dolly I bought for my kayak. I like the idea of adding even more boutique tackle operations for next year. 

The only other criticism I would add is that it wasn't clear to me until yesterday that Bass University was largely a separate event with its own fee structure; I failed to realize that their classes were not included in the sessions held in the hall.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went back today and bought more lures from couple vendors. Also bought a new rig from Rod Shop. Couldnt walk away from 20% off of the GLoomis and Lews Baitcaster. Spent way too much money there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great meeting a few more OGF faces today and yesterday while doing the Catfish seminars, I know both my and Vinces ( VBowler) seminars were well represented and we got tons of great feedback and we are planning to scour up a few more catfish specific company's for next years showing. I thought all went great and proof that Dave H did a lot of homework and pulled off a GREAT show, a job well done! Looking forward to next year. Dave, perhaps shoot for the non Valentines weekend next year, Hint..

Salmonid


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Lonnie I told you I have that effect on people.lol Not Jase but Lundy anticipating the possible next funny thing I will do. Lol Man that is tough up there and trying to work a bait with Bass wanting devour the Joshy swim. I enjoyed the opportunity thanks to Dave for having me and Big Joshy for sponsoring me. A true new experience.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Deazl666 enjoyed conversing with you over weekend. Nice selection of goodies you got there. Notice those hand crafted Milk Run Lures. I got some square bill and Slow Risers am looking forward to see how these do on the Saugeye and Small Mouth also Wipers.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

This was definitely an awesome first year for this event and I hope it becomes a staple event for columbus. I am sure it's no easy task to put something like this together and get everything in place. I would be more than happy to volunteer in the future to help with the set up and all that goes with it. I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one willing to help out. We need to do whatever it takes to keep this thing going. It can only get better when like-minded people pitch in to get things done. Hopefully it'll be back and better next year. With the crowds I saw I can't see how some bigger companies with stores in the central ohio area wouldn't be interested in participating the next time around. I'm sure they had their own people there scouting the crowd levels. They'd be stupid not to...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Off the top of my head some of the things I learned in Columbus:

Besides having a great bait, everybody involved with Big Joshy was genuine and good people.

I'd never even heard of a Biwaa bait before. Anybody look closely at those things? Amazing!!! I'll never afford to fish with them but my gosh they are the coolest crankbaits I ever saw. 

You central ohio guys take your saugeye pretty serious. Down in southern ohio they are more something to fish for when it's too cold to fish for smallies or hybrids. But up here it's a whole different ballgame. 

Is it just me or did half the people at the show buy one of those ice fishing rods from Mogadore tackle? (I did too BTW) It seemed like every other person I talked too had one. 

The next time I'm fishing ultra clear water pressured bass I'm trying a blade bait. It was Sat evening during the blizzard and no one was there when the blade bait guy did his seminar. He threw it in the tank and the fish went nuts. Those bass that turned their noses up at everything all weekend went crazy trying to eat the blade bait. 

And I watched a million seminars all week and my favorite was probably Salmonid's. If you ever get a chance to listen to that guy do it. Very Impressive.

It was nice meeting and talking fishing with a hundred OGF guys. I guess your not so bad after all...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Went back today and bought more lures from couple vendors. Also bought a new rig from Rod Shop. Couldnt walk away from 20% off of the GLoomis and Lews Baitcaster. Spent way too much money there.



That was a dangerous table! The young kid working there almost talked me into a GLoomis. I would like to visit their store up in Strongsville...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Off the top of my head some of the things I learned in Columbus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading your book and taking notes as we speak...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I also enjoyed being at the show this weekend! Had a great time talking kayak fishing with guys at the BKFT table. 
I also got to take in a few of the seminars. Without a doubt, listening to OSG talk about river smallies was the highlight of my weekend...especially Friday night. Thank you again for taking the time sir! I'm sure you've forgotten more about river smallies than I will ever know! I've spent hours scouring the EPA reports!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> That was a dangerous table! The young kid working there almost talked me into a GLoomis. I would like to visit their store up in Strongsville...


Should of found out when you were going to be at the expo and bought that gift card from you. What kills me about the Rod Maker shop is that the manager lives in Worthington. Hows that for a commute..


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Should of found out when you were going to be at the expo and bought that gift card from you. What kills me about the Rod Maker shop is that the manager lives in Worthington. Hows that for a commute..



We should ask him for a lift one of these days up to his store, spend the day up there. Can u imagine the damage we could do to our bank accounts?


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

My trip to the expo was far more expensive than I ever could have expected. I spent the morning on the side of the road downtown after my 2 year old $6500 transmission let loose on the way in. Still made it, just a little late. I had a great time and would ha e loved to have more time. It was great to meet some local guys from the forum. I learned a **** ton, saw some neat things, and met some great people. I can't wait to see what next year brings. The musky guys were great and had a blast chatting with fishslim at the joshy counter and letting him pick me out some baits.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought the expo was great. Especially for the first year, I think next year will be be even bigger. 

Got to hear Salmonid's and VBowler's cat fishing seminars, good stuff. Met Fishslim and got my first Big Joshy's. Missed his seminar which I regret, but there were three going on at once and I couldn't see them all. My suggestion for next year would be to stagger those talks out.

Got an ice fishin' rod, some Nuggies, some Vic Coomer lures and something called a Swedish Pimple which I plan on using next weekend.

I missed the OGF sign in sheet Lundy, so mark me down. 

There should definitely be an OGF booth next year.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Joshy if you compile all the stats on OGF'rs that signed that note pad it'd be pretty cool to see how many attended, if you planned to do so already apologize


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Had a great time as well. Would love to see the total number of Joshys sold. Had a big line when I was there and I can't wait to see how the ones that I bought work.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I was amazed at the some of the vendors and siminar speakers for a first year event. I saw some of the hottest names in walleye fishing at this event and they were more than willing to talk and thats what I did. Ross Robertson and Nichlos Zart both on the professional walleye tour and top competitors in there circuits being at the event blew my away. Both gentelmen spoke to me for a long time and they were glad to entertain me with fishing stories, AWSOME GUYS. Lance Valentine from Walleye101 for you non walleye fishermen he is one of the greatest instructors in the business, not just for fishing but if anyone needs instruction on the use of sonar/GPS units this guy is great. I'm not sure if some guys know how incredable it was for this first year show to get guys like this.

PLEASE PLEASE do it again next year

Large6er


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Had a good time Sunday, listened to Salmonid & VBowlers seminars. Bought some Joshys and now that Im thinking about it, I should have bought more. Joshys was jammin when I stopped by the booth, bet he had a good show. Talked to Lundy for a minute. Look forward to next year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Stopped in Sunday afternoon with the wife and a fishing buddy, had a great time. Nice to finally meet Troy and Josh, and thanks for the help picking out the soft candy... Ran into an old friend, Robb Thivner. It was great to see him again and Gratz to him for his success on the tournament trail! 

I have missed the fishing expo and was really glad to see it back. I heard Saturday there was 2500 there. With numbers like that I'm hoping we'll see it again next year. I always enjoy spending cash on new goodies but it is so much better when you can stand around and talk crap as well when your doing it. 

Thanks to all that took the time and effort to put it together!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Was also there on Sunday and boy was it fun. I really enjoyed the central Ohio specific fishing seminars. Also spoke with Jay from Wicked Tuna for quite some time. I thought it was really neat to talk fishing with a guy you see on TV every week ( very nice guy by the way).

Great cure for soft water fishing cabin fever.

I hope this continues every year. We will surely be back.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Show was such a tease....I wanted to go fishing so bad when I left.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

was a good time, but they need to work on the entrance a little better like the deer and turkey show if you purcase tickets in advance they should have a seperate entrance to speed up the process, but would also like to thank SHAKEDOWN for the tickets.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We had a great time, and I definitely think it has a lot of potential. It's definitely needed in central OH. I bet I drove the farthest to attend (about 1,080 miles round trip) I liked the small, laid back atmosphere. It wasn't very busy while we were there and it was great getting to personally spend time talking with people and picking their brains. I spent time talking to several people that never tried to sell me anything and just wanted to help out. Got to meet Slim and Lundy and spend some time talking to them. Definitely looking forward to next year! We left pretty pumped up to get on the water and try what we learned! We only got to see one seminar, but Slim did a great job talking about techniques while not overly selling one product. He also did a great job of teaching how NOT to cast into a tank


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> We had a great time, and I definitely think it has a lot of potential. It's definitely needed in central OH. I bet I drove the farthest to attend (about 1,080 miles round trip)



Man! You must have taken the really long way around from Marysville!&#9888;&#65039;


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

polebender said:


> Man! You must have taken the really long way around from Marysville!&#9888;&#65039;


You know these young ones, if that gps gets meessed up, they can end up anywhere : ) !!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

From what i saw the show looked like an awesome one that i would love to have attended. Lol. I was so excited I did not sleep more than an hour on thursday night and my mind was racing replaying the conversations that I had with everyone so bad the other nights that I think I got 6 hours of sleep all weekend. Thats why I was rockin the puffy eye look so bad lol. I apologize if I seemed a little spaced out. What a cool blur of a weekend though. 

I completely underestimated how much fun it was going to be to talk to people face to face about something I love so much. It was great meeting all the people I have only known through screen names and fish pictures. Lots of great OGFers attended for sure.  I dont have the count of how many signed in that was Lundys idea, but I know it was alot and just as many that came by did not sign in.
Seeing my family and friends help me out and do such a great job made the show that much sweeter. watching fishslim on the hawg trough and seeing my bait in the tank was the icing on the cake. We took a video of sundays seminar. Parts of it turned out well and some is kinda messed up. lol Obviously not taken by a professional cameraman so im going to see if I can cut up some of the good snippets and get it up on youtube. BTW all three of Fishslims seminars had significantly different info and you had to hear all three just to get a small glimpse into the knowledge he has swimming around in his head.

Thanks a ton to david and his assistants for bringing the expo all together. It was nothing but good times and good vibes for the central ohio fishing community and no matter if I have a booth there or not I hope there is another one next year. Because next time I plan on attending!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> From what i saw the show looked like an awesome one that i would love to have attended. Lol. I was so excited I did not sleep more than an hour on thursday night and my mind was racing replaying the conversations that I had with everyone so bad the other nights that I think I got 6 hours of sleep all weekend. Thats why I was rockin the puffy eye look so bad lol. I apologize if I seemed a little spaced out. What a cool blur of a weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deff a great time. Loved finally gettin some of ur baits, can't wait to try them out. My 3 year old boy caught a trout and I bought him some of his first baits as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> Seeing my family and friends help me out and do such a great job made the show that much sweeter. watching fishslim on the hawg trough and seeing my bait in the tank was theanother one next year. Because next time I plan on attending!


Buddy I thought I was the only guy who had an angel for a wife... (well most of the time..<G>)


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Big Joshy I know Fishintechnician hit on it in a post, but I also gotta add kudos to the family operation yall had represented. Had a great conversation with your mom, polite as can be and a true wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks means alot. My parents taught me everything I know about being polite and how to interact with people and they continue to do so. 



Mylife614 said:


> Big Joshy I know Fishintechnician hit on it in a post, but I also gotta add kudos to the family operation yall had represented. Had a great conversation with your mom, polite as can be and a true wealth of knowledge.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Deazl666 enjoyed conversing with you over weekend. Nice selection of goodies you got there. Notice those hand crafted Milk Run Lures. I got some square bill and Slow Risers am looking forward to see how these do on the Saugeye and Small Mouth also Wipers.


Yeah, you kinda talked me into one at the end there..  I liked that clown color he had. I got the last slow riser which was actually sinking with his snap. Slowly rose without. Which I tie straight to the lure most of the time so that's fine with me. I even got the "fishslim" discount and he took $5.00 off! I should try throwing your name around more often! Hard for me to justify $20 for any bait although you can't really put a price on quality craftsmanship like that.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Buddy I thought I was the only guy who had an angel for a wife... (well most of the time..<G>)


I think Josh may have out kicked his coverage, his wife is sweethart


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

SConner said:


> I think Josh may have *out kicked his coverage*, his wife is sweethart


Never heard that phrase used like that lol. I'm not sure who helped me at the booth but they were awesome. I wish I would have been able to chat some with everyone but they were all engaged with other folks.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Never heard that phrase used like that lol. I'm not sure who helped me at the booth but they were awesome. I wish I would have been able to chat some with everyone but they were all engaged with other folks.


This expression is used on me every time I introduce my wife... She is a saint. Every time she tells me "you need to go fishing, you seem irritable" I realize how blessed I am.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

SConner said:


> This expression is used on me every time I introduce my wife... She is a saint. Every time she tells me "you need to go fishing, you seem irritable" I realize how blessed I am.


I know how that is. My wife is the same way and it's part of the reason I got married. I always said I never would but I finally met someone that understood my passion for fishing and knew that it was part of who I am and she has always been supportive of it...I was going to wait until Sunday to go to the expo since Saturday was Valentine's Day but she said I should go Saturday so I would be able to get what I wanted from the show because it might not be there Sunday. She doesn't fish much but likes to be out on the boat and I'm fortunate enough to have two kids, both girls, that love to fish so getting out on the water is never an issue for me.

Side note, when we got back from the expo she was walking down the driveway to get the mail and she fell and broke her left leg in two places and tore a ligament in her ankle. I'm taking her to see a specialist tomorrow because she will need surgery to fix everything. I feel horrible about it, like it was my fault because I just kept walking in circles at the expo. If I would have done maybe one or two less circles we would have got home before the 10"-12" snow drifts could build up at the end of my driveway and she wouldn't have fell. I've seen a few posts from guys who said this expo cost them the most...I think I'm going to be paying for this one for a long time lol.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Hoover, I hope your wife has a quick recovery, that sounds painful. Try not to blame yourself, they call them accidents for a reason. Best wishes on a quick recovery!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

SConner said:


> Hoover, I hope your wife has a quick recovery, that sounds painful. Try not to blame yourself, they call them accidents for a reason. Best wishes on a quick recovery!


Thanks, I appeciate it. 

She's a champ though so she will get through it...we both thought she just sprained her ankle at first and she was walking/limping around for an hour or two before she decided she needed to go to urgent care to get it checked out. The doctor was shocked she was walking when he saw the X-ray. She has allergic reactions to just about every good pain medicine out there so she's always gone without them after other surgeries and childbirth so she has developed a pretty high tolerance for pain over the years.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I came up with 2 of my fishing Buddies from Cincinnati. We got there on Friday at noon time and we stayed until about 7 pm. We took our time scanning the vendors and talking fish. I chose the utility tool upon entry and I thought it was a decent gift just for being one of the first 500 in the door.

We dropped our ticket in the bin at the Cabela's booth in hopes to win the Tackle bag with all of it's contents. I didn't win but thought that was a Great incentive to be there. Not many shows will give away anything near that (twice a day for 3 days). Kudos for that.

I thought that they had a pretty good assortment of vendors (maybe could have been more, but not bad for a first year). I thought they had pretty good prices. I've wanted to try one of the Live Target lures for quit awhile but thought they were to pricey at Bass Pro and other stores for $16 or $17. Found a vendor there that was selling them there for $10. so I bought one.

I was also looking for a Shimano Syncopate reel for my dock shooting set up. So I also bought that from one of the vendors there. My buddie (Tom 513) wanted one too but I got the last one (sorta of an inside joke). I liked it so much that I bought another one from the same dealer in a larger size. Great price for both.

All in all I thought it was a Great show for it's first year. Sure it could be a little better but we enjoyed it. The food vendors were a little pricey and the seminar locations could have used a big A or B up high on the wall so you knew which was which. We took in the Crappie seminars which were very informative along with the bass seminar. 

I give the show an 8 out of 10 stars. Good job Dave. I'll be back next year!!!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who came this year and supported the Expo. 

I am glad to see so many people enjoyed the expo.

We met a lot of great people and enjoyed everyone we spoke with at the show.

The vendors that came were great and had awesome products for everyone to buy.

We learned a lot from the first ever expo and have a lot of plans to make it even better. 

We will improve the admittance process to speed it up,looking into putting up heated tents at the entrance to make things more comfortable when standing in line. Stage A and B signs, bags for customers to put things in, move the ATM inside, and shorten the hours for the vendors.

If you have an Idea to improve the Expo just send us an email on the Expo website.

Most of the vendors had a great show and said they are coming back which is great. We have already been contacted by new vendors who want to attend next year.

Thanks,

David


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

I enjoy the fishing show. The more fishing experts you bring into town people will attend. Man, I spent a small fortune at Big Josh's, ready for the Spring weather!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Finally got voice all the way back. Loved doing show just wish I could have got to listen in on some of the other seminars. Joshy booth was to busy to sneak away long.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to thank the people that made this show happen. It wasn't as impressive as the Cleveland or Detroit shows, BUT it was a first time event. Hopefully, there will be more. 

On the positive side, I was really impressed with most of the presenters. This wasn't my first rodeo, and I thought that the speakers were excellent. Unlike Detroit and Cleveland, for the most part the speakers I saw were not all about trying to hawk some sponsor's product or service. I never expect epiphanies when I attend seminars, but I took away one or two tidbits from each session I attended. I also liked the fact that some of the sessions were Central Ohio and Ohio specific.

Here are my constructive suggestions for the future:
1. A printed program is a must!
2. Mark the presentation areas better.
3. More and better vendors, with more show specials. Show specials are one of the features that attract me to the Cleveland and Detroit shows. I realize that it was probably difficult to get vendors to come to a first-time event. Hopefully, that will be less of an issue as the show grows.
4. A better venue that features real classrooms for the presentations. Again, this will hopefully happen as the show grows.
5. I would like to see the presentation times stretched a bit. I felt that some of the better presenters would like to have shared more if they had more time.
6. Improved ticketing procedure. Despite the fact that I bought my show pass on line, I still had to stand in the same long line as people buying tickets to get in the building. For an old guy like me, it was cold outside.

Bottom line, could the show have been better? - Sure. But, I think it was a good first effort. Will I be back next year? - Yes.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure where I was hiding but I missed this expo completely. Sounds like it went off well from what I've read in this thread. Ohio can use a few good expos like this in my opinion. I'm sorry I didn't make this one, hope to be there next year.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Our show in Dayton was cancelled for this weekend, well ahead of our knowledge of the snow. Hopefully it doesn't affect the White Allen gathering tomorrow too severely. PERCH GUY, David aka OhioIce (expo creator) addressed several of your points; Marking area's better, Advance tix line...earlier in this thread. But its people like you that are going to make this event better in the years to come. The association of OGF absolutely helped to make the expo a success and will be there in 2016. Kudo's to all.


----------

